# Rifle River Recreation Area Rustic Cabin Experiences



## LakevilleLaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Please share your experiences with me as I am contemplating stay in one of their six cabins this summer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

I stayed at the Grebe Lake Cabin twice - once with a group of buddies in the winter for ice fishing. Had a blast. A great time. The cabin was rustic, as advertised, but comfortable.

The second time I brought my family. My son, who has asthma, had an attack as soon as he set foot inside the cabin. Something set him off immediateley. Fortunately, we had a pop-up there that he could stay in.

Other than that, I enjoyed it and would recommend it.


----------



## Red Beard (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice place. Cabins are good, and they get you away from the crazies up at the campgrounds. There is a little of everything there. Lots of trails, fishing, canoeing, and swimming. The cabins are set way back off the main trail and all have gated drives.

If you go, check the drawers in the cabin for notebooks. The notebooks have stories from previous guest, some stories are pretty entertaining. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakevilleLaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Any suggestions on a specific cabin?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Red Beard (Apr 28, 2010)

I think grebe and scaup are my favorites because they sit way back and it's quiet. 
If your bringing kids and want to canoe I would look at Devoe or pines cabin. This puts you a little closer to the larger lakes and beaches.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

